# anyone use downriggers on a yak



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Just looking at the canon mini downrigger and curious if anyone uses it and if so how do they attach it to the yak

Also do u reckon u catch more fish


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

I cant wait to put a downrigger on my yak.

Perfect for trolling a live bate down deep. the scott laketroller 1073 (not 1071) is nice and small, easy to mount and easy to remove while transporting your yak. definantly be my choice.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Just bought myself a 1073 from the states for $56 US, as I was getting fed up with the line twists from my poor mans sinker down rigger.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I started with a Scotty 1050. Difficulty I had was winding the downrigger vertically and the reel horizontally (ie 2 different planes) when I needed to clear the gear in a hurry because I had a fish on the surface line. I changed to a big old Alvey and now I can wind both up at speed. I think Cannon have vertical wind model.
I used the plastic Scotty mount which I screwed to an alloy bracket I welded up. This screws to the side pocket of the Hobie.

As for more fish- certainly in clear water of where there is more traffic. I usually run at 15 mtrs but will go to 30. I use 30 lb braid and a 32oz modified snapper sinker as a weight Only live bait off mine and some days all the bites come down deep.

Grant


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I've tried a few types of downrigger, mainly because they are such a pain in butt. Stuck with it though - because having live baits down deep works.

Tried the canon mini, but it's difficult to mount. Tried the scotty laketroller - easy to mount, but its simple break system caused me problems raising it one-handed with a fish on. Went to an alvey trolling reel with smooth one-way drag, mounted on a cut down rod. Evenually went for the hybrid - alvey reel attached to the scotty laketroller mount (removed the scotty spool, cut of the pin, attached the alvey with a slice of pool noodle and cable ties). Perfect yak-downrigging system. Small, easy to mount, and smooth drag. Why is the drag important? If you hit a mooring line or reef with the bomb, the drag saves your bomb (and your mount). A few weeks ago, a kingfish fish wrapped the line around the bomb, and I fought it using the scottalvey.










There is a vid of scottalvey at work in Kraley's search results.


----------

